# Giving away my Dutch, Gray and White, Bunny Rabbit



## myfairchild (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new to site. I've had my Dutch bunny for about 7 months.

I'm moving and need to find a really good home for her, someone nice to care for her, she's is really sweet. Her name is Abby. I don't want to take her back to the pet store because I want to make sure she will be going to a good home, someone that loves rabbits.

I live in Queens Village, New York

I can email her pic's if needed.

She comeswith a really nice big cage with pull out tray for easy cleaning,

water dispenser and food bowl.



Please let me know thanks

my email is: [email protected]

Thank You.

Linda


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

ray: too far.


----------



## JimD (Jul 6, 2012)

E-mail sent for pics.

:rabbithop


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 6, 2012)

I would recommend asking for a small rehoming fee to avoid the bunny being (unknowingly) being given away for snake food.


----------



## JimD (Jul 6, 2012)

No snakes here....not even unknowingly ones.



:rollseyes


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 7, 2012)

I hope Jim or someone else just as nice will be her new servant. Summer is such a bad time of year to re-home a rabbit because of the former Easter ones getting discarded.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 10, 2012)

Any update? I hope you can take her Jim, you would definitely give her a great home!


----------



## JimD (Jul 10, 2012)

I haven't heard anything, yet.
No reply to my email request for pics, and it doesn't look like the member has been back to the forum since posting.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 10, 2012)

Lets hope no news is good news, like she doesn't have to rehome them or a friend of hers is taking them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 10, 2012)

ray:


----------



## JimD (Jul 18, 2012)

:dunno No word.... Nuthin' .


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jul 19, 2012)

I hope someone good got her. If I was closer, I've kept a small part of my rabbitry to rescue/rehome project bunnies. I ahve spent a lot of time keeping my rescue seperate from my show end of the barn. 
Keep us up to date Jim!!


----------



## myfairchild (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Jim, 

This is Linda, I"m sooo sorry  i tried to get into the site before but couldn't I still have my bunny rabbit Abby, still looking for someone good to gave her to, i know its been awhile if you still interested please let me know i can send pic's
thanks
[email protected]


----------

